# salmon pastel boa



## rottweiler81 (Apr 6, 2009)

as in the title what could you beed to this and what would you get


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Salmon is a dominant mutant gene. There is no reliable way to separate salmon boas with one salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene from salmon boas with two salmon mutant genes.

Pastel is a line bred trait.

A salmon pastel boa could be either a salmon boa or a combination of salmon and pastel.

salmon boa (one salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene) X normal boa (two normal genes) -->
1/2 salmon boa (one salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene)
1/2 normal boa (two normal genes) 

salmon boa (one salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene) X salmon boa (one salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene) -->
3/4 salmon boa (either two salmon mutant genes or one salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene)
1/4 normal boa (two normal genes) 

salmon boa (one salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene) X salmon boa (two salmon mutant genes) -->
1/2 salmon boa (one salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene)
1/2 salmon boa (two salmon mutant genes)

(These fractions are expectations. actual results may vary from the expectation.)

salmon boa (two salmon mutant genes) X salmon boa (two salmon mutant genes) -->
1/1 salmon boa (two salmon mutant genes)

There could be some pastel influence appearing in the babies from a pastel X normal mating, but how much cannot be predicted.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

You could also breed a salmon boa to any other type of boa constrictor (albino, motley, anerythristic, arabesque, etc.). There are too many possibilities to write them all down.

You should check the sticky about hypo boas in this forum, too. Salmon = hypo.


----------

